# معنا بإذن اللة تستطيع الربح المضمون والاكيد



## أ/اسامه (29 أبريل 2011)

*ماكينات لعمل* *نشارة الاخشاب **لمزارع الدواجن و مزارع الخيول*



*هو مشروع مربح بالفعل لوجود طلب دائم لنشارة* *الاخشاب **لمزارع الدواجن لانها ضرورية لامتصاص مخلفات الدواجن ولا بديل لها كما* *انها تستخدم بعد دورة تربية الدواجن كسماد عالي الجودة ولهذه الاسباب فهي* *مطلوبة وتباع بسعر 700 جنية للطن تقريبا* 

*اما عن الارباح* 

*فيمكن توفير قطع* *الاخشاب **الصغيرة من* *ماكينات **النجارة المتعددة والموجودة بكثافة في كل حي وكل منطقة بسعر الطن 80 جنية تقريبا* 

*كما يمكن توفير قطع* *الاخشاب ( **طرد منشار ) وكذلك جذوع الاشجار واي مخلفات خشبية للانتاج في حدود سعر الطن 80 جنية ايضا*
*وبعد تحويلها الي* *نشارة **تباع بسعر 700 جنية* 









*واما عن الماكينة فأننا نقوم بصناعتها وتابع الفديو للاطلاع علي كيفية التشغيل*




*الماكينة صناعة مصرية ممتازة وذات كفائة عالية*

*تابع الملف المرفق وبه فديو عن الماكينة وصور* 





*http://wood-shaving.blogspot.com*



*يوجد لدينا اسعار وقدرات مختلفه* 

*ماكينة انتاجية 300 كحم ساعة بسعر 25 الف جنية او 4400 دولار*

*ماكينة انتاجية 500 كجم ساعة بسعر 35 الف جنية مصري او 6000 دولار*








*تقبل المخلفات الخشبية وجزوع الاشجار الكبيرة والصغيرة لغاية 50 سم*



*علما بان النشارة مطلوبة جدا ولا تحتاج الي تسويق مثل معظم المشاريع راجع الفديوهات الملحقة بالموقع*

*http://wood-shaving.blogspot.com*





*ارباح انتاج المشروع*



*تكلفة انتاج واحد طن من* *نشارة **مزارع الدواجن جدوي دراسة جدوي مبسطة للمشروع*

*طن خشب سعر السوق بدون نقل = 150 جنية مصري*

*سعر نقل الطن لمكان التصنيع =50 جنية*

*تكلفة عمالة لواحد طن خشب = 20 جنية*
*تكلفة كهرباء لواحد طن* *نشارة = 10 **جنيهات*
*استهلاك ماكينة لواحد طن =10 جنيهات*
*مجموع تكلفة واحد طن = 240جنيها*









*سعر مبيع واحد طن* *نشارة **بسعر السوق حاليا = سبعمائة وخمسون جنيها للطن بالتوصيل لغاية* 



*http://wood-shaving.blogspot.com*

*اسعارنا لا تقبل المنافسه فنحن نتمياز دائماً عن غيروناً بالخبره واتقان ما نقدمه لكم*
للاستفسار ومزيد من المعلومات نتواصل معكم عبر الايميل 
[email protected] 
او على جوال 0020125612050
مع تحياتى 
اسلام عرفة


----------

